# A Huge thanks to Ron @ The SKiff Shop & Tyler @ Castaway Customs



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I think I see a crooked piece


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good job guys! Bob, your boat is a beauty.


----------



## flatoutfishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Bob,

Very cool looking. That'll feel great on your feet and you'll be super quiet. Who is the manufacturer on your boat?


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

The boat was made by Wetconcepts...

http://www.wetconcepts.com/FS18.htm

(aka - me)


----------



## flatoutfishin (Mar 6, 2007)

Bob,

All I can is WOW. That makes it even more amazing you built the boat yourself. A lot of manufacturers out there could take a lesson or two from you on fit and finish. Great job and what a way to finish it off with the seadek.


----------

